
Ask HN: Recommendation for open-source self-hosted collaboration software - selmat
Hey HN guys,<p>there are dozens of open source self-hosted collaboration solutions. Can you recommend any of them you have good experience with?<p>Required standard features like upcoming events, calendar, mail integration and notification, document and contact details sharing, discussion boards, internal wiki, possible attendance system integration.<p>Community is from non-technical people so it needs to have user friendly GUI (CLI interface not needed). Solution needs to be open-source and self-hosted.<p>Thanks
======
n17r4m
tiki.org is what I usually turn to, and it works well enough after a bit of
setup. However there may be better solutions out there. (and if there are, I'd
love to know about them!)

------
MayeulC
How about a github-like service, like gitlab or gogs?

It might not be perfect, but that's a possibility. And could can definitely
work around your requirements with those.

~~~
selmat
I already consider these solutions but they are good for devs. I am looking
for something for non-devs. But thanks for tip.

------
khnd
google wave[1] is open sourced now.

[1]:
[https://incubator.apache.org/wave/about.html](https://incubator.apache.org/wave/about.html)

